# Letsencrypt 0.5 error

## NismoC32

When I try to run letsencrypt I get this :

 *Quote:*   

> # letsencrypt 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/letsencrypt", line 5, in <module>
> ...

 

I'm unable to find determine  whats wrong.

Is it a python problem er letsencrypt problem.

----------

## massimo

Looks like that dev-python/cryptography has to be at least on version 1.3 and latest stable package in portage is on version 1.1.2.

----------

## NismoC32

Thanks, unmasking the dev-python/cryptography and installed the 1.3.1 version, letsencrypt worked

and I could renew my sertificates   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hu

I was about to post that you should file a bug for this, but it looks like someone already filed app-crypt/letsencrypt-0.5.0: Requires >=dev-python/cryptography-1.3.  It is very new and probably had not been filed when you posted this.

----------

